# Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juni 2005)

@ All
Wie schon oben eingangs gefragt,was ist die beste Methode mit einem Aal
auf Wels ????
Wollen dies Wochenende mal auf Wels gehen,daher meine Frage........


Der   STF


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Ich glaube mit Sicherheit nicht "LEBEND"!!!!!! Schwanzstücke sollten am besten sein.....!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

lebend in der Tat angeblich *der* beste Wallerköder ... #6
aber wie es um den Einsatz von lebenden Köfis hier bestellt ist brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen....
am Ebro, Po usw allerdings wohl gern genommen |bla:


----------



## ralle (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Da ja das angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen hier verboten ist , könntest du das in deiner Umfrage weglassen.

Oder wo willst du angeln gehen?


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Selbst wenn man lebend dürfte und selbst wenn man wollte, wie soll denn da rein praktisch das Fischen aussehen, wenn der Köder alleine schon die ganze Zeit an der Rute turnt, als wäre man mitten im Drill????


Willste dem Aal vorher ein Schlafliedchen singen, damit der ruhig bleibt oder für ne Stunde in Deine Socken stecken, bis er betäubt ist?


----------



## osteangler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

moin,
ich würde niemals einen aal als köfi verschwenden, die bestände schwinden sowieso schon schnell genug. einerseits wird gemosert dat man keine aale mehr fängt und die angelvereine geben die beiträge für teuren besatz aus - irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen das man dann aale als köder benutzt ( meine meinung )


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



			
				osteangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ich würde niemals einen aal als köfi verschwenden, die bestände schwinden sowieso schon schnell genug. einerseits wird gemosert dat man keine aale mehr fängt und die angelvereine geben die beiträge für teuren besatz aus - irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen das man dann aale als köder benutzt ( meine meinung )


 
Naja, essen sollte man ihn ja zumindest aus dem Rhein auch nicht mehr unbedingt und wenn man bedenkt, dass die Reste eines Rheinaales Blau im Rastaurant dann eigentlich Sondermüll wären, ist das schon Bedenklich.


----------



## Profi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Der Vorzug des Aales als Welsköder liegt allein in seiner Beweglichkeit und Audauer als Lebendköder. Hierzulande zwar verboten, aberin Spanien oder Italien zu verwenden.
Ein toter Aal hat KEINE größere Lockwirkung als andere tote Köderfische. Darin sind sich alle Wallerspezialisten einig. Daher kann man ihnals Köder vergessen.

Über das Für und Wider von Lebendködern sollten sich die Boardies hier nicht auslassen. Es war auch nicht die gestellte Frage.

Der Aal sollte auf jeden Fall im hinteren Körperviertel gehakt werden, da sonst verwicklungen im Vorfach drin sind.

#6 Viel Erfolg bei der Wallerjagd.

Gruß Eric


----------



## Profi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

#h Fast hätt ichs vergessen.

Der lebende Aal ist nur an der Pose zu verwenden, oder beim Klopfen und Driften.

Grundmontagen und Unterwasserposenmontagen sind nicht geeignet, es würde nur ein Riesenschnurknäuel entstehen.


----------



## osteangler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ Aali-Barba
den Aal sollte man nicht essen aber den Waller der sich davon ernährt ?

Ich sage ja "meine Meinung"_   iCH  _will den Thread auch nich verkorksen aber ich kann das mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren.
Mfg Oa.


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn man lebend dürfte und selbst wenn man wollte, wie soll denn da rein praktisch das Fischen aussehen, wenn der Köder alleine schon die ganze Zeit an der Rute turnt, als wäre man mitten im Drill????
> 
> 
> Willste dem Aal vorher ein Schlafliedchen singen, damit der ruhig bleibt oder für ne Stunde in Deine Socken stecken, bis er betäubt ist?




das ist ja das gute daran und du fisch ja nicht mit einer matchrute wo dir der aal die motage herumzieht
lebender aal ist wo erlaubt einer der fängigsten köder.einfach wo das hintere drittel anfängt oben durch die rückenflosse(nur durch die haut) ziehen,dann kann er sich nicht verwickeln.achtung nehmt fetzten dazu und passt auf das euch der köder nicht am boden fällt und fremdgerüche aufnimmt.der fetzten darf auch nicht nach waschmittel reichen.sonst beisst nichts.
ansonst würd ich es mal mit stücken versuchen oder mit tauwürmern bzw festen köderfischen.lg rob


----------



## posengucker (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi Profi,

Grundmontagen funktionieren sehr wohl. Die Pose so einstellen, daß max. 1 Meter Schnur samt Blei am Grund liegt. Im Idealfall geht die Schnur vom Blei weg direkt hinauf zur Pose.

Man muss darauf achten, daß sich keine Äste oder Steine in Reichweite des angebotenen Aals befinden.

Funktioniert zumindest im Fliessgewässer.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Isfandiar (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ Posengucker:
müsste das blei dann so schwer sein, dass der aal es nicht abheben kann um es weg  zuziehen oder ist das egal? und kann man eine aal-montage überhaubt noch auswerfen oder muss man es irgendwie anders rausbringen? bzw, 150 gramm wurfgewicht reichen da sicher nicht, oder? ^^
mfg
isfand


----------



## posengucker (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hallo Isfandiar,

ich habe mit 200 gr Durchlaufblei gefischt. Wenn das 150 gr Blei in der Strömung liegen bleibt, kannst Du auch mit dem fischen. Die Montage wurde geworfen. Jedoch nicht zu oft werfen, da sonst der Aal zu schnell schlapp wird. Danach wurde der Freilauf so eingestellt, daß die Wallerpose in der Strömung nicht davontreibt.
Beim Biss taucht die Pose nicht unter, sonder zieht rasch über die Wasseroberfläche (echt geil das zu beobachten ).

Ob der Aal das Blei heben kann oder nicht  |kopfkrat .
Meine Montagen blieben immer dort, wo ich sie ausgeworfen habe. Bei Unterwasserhindernissen kann es zu heftigen Hängern kommen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank euch allen für die Info´s.
Werde Euch berichten wie es geklappt hat.......



   Der   STF


----------



## bodenseepeter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Mal allgemeiner gefragt, ist denn der Einsatz von Edelfischen als Köder nicht eh untersagt? Will ja nicht wild rumdiskuiteren, aber irgendwo habe ich das ziemlich sicher mal gelesen.


----------



## Scheinriese (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

LEBENDER KÖDERFISCH ? ? ? #q 

die frage an sich ist schon ******* , egal ob in Italien oder sonstwo erlaubt, der "gesunde" menschenverstand sollte einem sagen das das nicht in ordnung ist.

bin wirklich enttäuscht das hier leute ernsthaft antworten wie ein lebender köderfisch angeboten werden sollte, ihr könnt mich gerne aus dem board schmeissen, aber bei "anglern" wie euch braucht man sich nicht wundern warum wir von den "naturschützern" so verteufelt werden

und dann am besten den waller nach nem "trophäen-foto" wieder schwimmen lassen, da hab ich echt keine fragen mehr

in diesem sinne 

euch soll der blitz beim *******n treffen ! ! !   |gr:


----------



## bodenseepeter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



			
				Scheinriese schrieb:
			
		

> euch soll der blitz beim *******n treffen ! ! ! |gr:


 
Aber hallo. Nichts gegen lockere Sprüche im Board, auch Newbies sollen sich nicht zurückhalten (bin ja quasi selber einer), aber das ist ja wohl zu derb.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ Scheinriese
Ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen,sondern es sollte eine Unterhaltung und 
Informationsaustausch sein.
Das wenn,dann wie,war hier die Frage.Das ich selbst es nicht,und schon gar nicht in Deutschland tun würde,ist klar.
Ich verstehe nicht,warum immer mehr in den Text hineininterprätiert wird ,als eigentlich
drin steht.


   Der   STF


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Also hier ist Aal als Köderfisch verboten,da Edelfisch.


----------



## Scheinriese (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Scheinriese
> Das ich selbst es nicht,und schon gar nicht in Deutschland tun würde,ist klar.
> Ich verstehe nicht,warum immer mehr in den Text hineininterprätiert wird ,als eigentlich
> drin steht.
> ...


 
wenn du es selbst nicht tun würdest, warum steht dann im titel :

"Aal als Wallerköder,*lebend*,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???"

mit deinem "schon garnicht in Deutschland" wiedersprichst du dir doch selbst !

völlig egal wo , falsch bleibt falsch 


warum nicht ne dose glasaale in den futterkorb, die asiaten störts ja auch nich . . .

sorry für meine heftige reaktion, aber ich muss mich dauernd dafür verteidigen

das ich angler bin, und da helfen solche fragen nicht wirklich zum verständniss 

der "nichtwissenden" . . .


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



			
				Scheinriese schrieb:
			
		

> oder fährst du nach thailand um da sachen machen zu können die hier konsequenter verfolgt werden ? ? ?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn Du das meinst, was ich mir dabei denke, dann solltest Du es zurücknehmen!!!


----------



## wodibo (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Trotzdem wäre es toll wenn wir bei dem AB-typischen Umgangston bleiben könnten :m


----------



## Scheinriese (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

das mit thailand nehme ich hiermit zurück , war wirklich zu heftig 

SORRY ! ! !

mea maxima culpa

aber es ging mir ums prinzip, falsch bleibt falsch, auch wenns woanders erlaubt ist


----------



## BigEarn (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@Scheinriese

hier unter Beitrag 7 findest Du einen Mitstreiter |wavey: :q


----------



## Scheinriese (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@BigEarn

was hat eingeschleppte, nicht heimische wollhandkrabben zertreten (= schnell töten)

mit dem nutzen eines lebenden köderfisches (= langsam , qualvoll töten) zu tun ? ? ?

würde mich mal interessieren

hab nichts gegen toten köderfisch, wenn er "waidgerecht" getötet wird


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@scheinriese  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  #c  #c  #c  ;+  ;+  ;+  |abgelehn 

Mehr fällt mir zu Dir nicht ein.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ All
Mich ärgert hier nur,das hier eine ganz normale Frage zu einem Massenwortgefecht
umgewandelt wird.
Bitte beim Thema bleiben,das wäre prima und informativer.

@ posengucker
Wenn einen Aal,dann wie befestigen ????


Der   STF


----------



## wodibo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Was spricht eigentlich gegen den toten Aal als Köder beim Wallerfischen außer robs Argumenten? Es ist natürlich vorausgesetzt das er als Köder (Edelfisch) erlaubt ist.
Nach dem Verbot der lebenden Köderfische bin ich vermehrt auf die Segelpose umgestiegen. Sie deckt einen weiten Bereich ab und haucht dem toten Köderfisch durch Wellen und Ihre Wanderung so etwas wie Leben ein.
Und leider kommt es zu oft vor das Aale den Wurm bis zum Hintern schlucken und abgeschlagen werden müssen. Wieso sollte ich dann nicht solch einen Schleicher auf Waller einsetzen  #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



> Und leider kommt es zu oft vor das Aale den Wurm bis zum Hintern schlucken und abgeschlagen werden müssen. Wieso sollte ich dann nicht solch einen Schleicher auf Waller einsetzen


Weil ich den lieber esse))

Außerdem ist (in meinen Augen) der Aal als (toter) Wallerköder überschätzt, da ist ein Zopf aus Fetzen oder ein Tauwurmbündel sicher sinnvoller.
Aale (lebend) als Köder machen auch nur beim Driften (im Ausland!) Sinn, wenn man die Waller hochklopft, bei stationärem anbieten hätte man da nur Tüddel.

Aber auch beim Driften sind Wurmbündel mit Sicherheit ne fängige Alternative (Fetzenzopf wahrscheinlich auch, habe ich aber noch nicht probiert).


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi STF,

stell Dir vor, Du teilst den Aal in 3 Teile. Dort wo Du den 2. Schnitt machen würdest, kommt der Haken rein. Den Aal mit Aalfetzen (wie schon von Rob beschrieben) anködern, halten und sofort ins Wasser geben, sonst gibt es Tüdel. Danach langsam und nicht ruckartig auf die gewünschte Tiefe runterlassen. Nicht ruckartig deswegen, da es sonst leicht passiert, das der Aal vom Haken loskommt, da er ja nur durch die Haut gestochen wird.
Werden Aale mehrmals verwendet, nicht das bereits vorhandene Loch verwenden. Wir haben immer wieder welche verloren und dann blank gefischt. Beim Ausewrfen nicht zu langen zögern, sonst gibt es auch Tüdel. Anködern, kurz ins Wasser (Achtung wegen Steinen oder Ästen) und dann auswerfen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi thomas,

auch wir waren anfangs sehr skeptisch, ob es nicht einen Pullover unter Wasser gibt, wenn der Aal auf Grund angeboten wird. Es funktioniert aber und es wird auf diese Art auch gut gefangen. 

Wurmbündel stationär angeboten waren binnen kürzester Zeit den Brachsen zum Opfer gefallen. Beim Driften waren immer alle Würmer bei der Kontrolle noch da, nur leider gabs nie einen Biss aufs Wurmbündel. Der Aal dürfte doch mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ Posengucker
Ist denn die größe des Aals von entscheidender Bedeutung,wie gesagt die welche da wären,sind 20-30cm lang und Daumendick und in Massen.

Der  STF


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ Posengucker: Waren meine Erfahrungen im Fluss etwas anders:
Wurmbündel beim driften brachten oft mehr Fisch als Aale.

Wurmbündel stationär muss man unbedingt nicht am Grund, sondern mindestens mit Unterwasserpose, wos geht mit richtiger Posenmontage im oberen Wasserdrittel anbieten - hat damit auch keine Probleme mit Brassen.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen brauche ich da auch nicht nachts ansitzen (nachts mögen Deine Erfahrungen stimmen),  sondern habe die besten Beisszeiten um die Mittagsstunde.

Interessant bei uns am Neckar ist immer wieder, auf wa alles (auch große) Waller gefangen werden. Die rauschen auf einem Wurm eines Aalanglers genauso wie auf Boilies, Leber, Fleich, Käse, Miniwobbler, Barschtwister genauso wie auf 2 - Pfund - Brassen, große Fetzenzöpfe tc......

Ich denke dass der Waller ein sehr breites Nahrungspektrum hat, und je nach Alter/Größe evtl. sowie Jahreszeit/Gewässer vollkommen unterschiedliche Nahrung bevorzugt sowie auch teilweise komplett unterschiedliches Verhalten an den Tag legt. Zum einen also aktiv jagt, zum anderen aber auch "sammelt".

Solange ich noch Waller mit der Spinnrute, dem Fetzen- oder Wurmbündel fange, werde ich mir den Stress mit dem Aal mit Sicherheit nicht antun- die Zeiten/Erfahrungen mögen sich zugegeben auch bei mir ändern.


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi STF,

die Größe ist nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache er bewegt sich. 20-30 cm sind ideal, da bei größeren Aalen die Anköderung in einen kleinen Ringkampf ausartet und diese fast nicht mehr zu bändigen sind. 2 kleine Aale (ca 10 - 15 cm) an einem Haken wollte ich auch probieren, jedoch habe ich es nicht geschafft, diese anzuködern. Diese kleinen Aale werden nicht verkauft, sondern entsorgt bzw. verschenkt. 

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@thomas,

sehr interessant. Die Waller in Italien sind doch mehr die Jäger als Sammler (in der kühleren Jahreszeit). Ich habe mich auf die Erfahrung, die ich am Po sammeln konnte, bezogen. Auch mit U-Pose klauen mir die Weissfische meine Würmer. An der Bojenmontage konnten der Rob und ich feststellen, daß es Phasen gibt, da hängt das Tauwurmbündel eine Nacht, ohne behelligt zu werden und dann ist dieses wieder nach ca 1-2 Stunden runtergefressen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, welche Phase wir am Wochenende erwischen. Jeder hat seinen Köder, dem er am meisten Vertrauen schenkt. Mit ein bischen Übung ist die Anköderung des Aals reine Routinesache.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

ich kann die beiträge vom posengucker eigentlich nur mehr doppelt unterstreichen:m
lg rob


----------



## köderfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hallo!
Ich kann mich immer nur wieder daran erfreuen wie manche Leute schlagartig das heulen kriegen und zur Furie werden, wenn irgendwo auftaucht das es sowas wie lebende Köderfische geben soll, das kann ja nur Teufelswerk sein und man ist zwangsläufig ein Mörder und unterste Schublade wenn man nur schon einen kennt der wiederum einen kennt der mal nen lebenden Köderfisch gesehen hat |supergri|supergri Damit sind ja auch zwangsläufig alle Opas die bis vor ein paar Jahren ihr lebenlang legal und selbstverständlich mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt haben auch das letzte... Und damit sogar weitergehend der eigene Vater, und damit ist man selbst auch schon mit Blut befleckt!! |supergri Man sollte erstmal etwas nachdenken und nicht nur von hier bis zur nächsten Zellenwand denken, bevor man jemanden beleidigt der einfach nur eine normale anglerische Frage ohne achso perverse Hintergedanken stellt.
Also, ich kenne einen der kennt einen:m der ködert seine Aale beim Welsangeln immer im Nacken an. Da gab es bis jetzt eigentlich keine Nennenswerten Vertüdelungen. Auch die größe wird öfters verwendet wenn nichts größeres verfügbar ist.
Sonst wurde schon soweit alles gesagt. Allerdings ist ein Tauwurmbündel (wo es geht, wegen der weissfisch gefahr) hier in unseren Gewässern auch nicht zu verachten. Auch Krebse die teilweise in meinen beangelten Gewässern sehr stark vertreten sind haben schon Waller gebracht, aber eher die kleinen "Sammler"..
Gruß


----------



## posengucker (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi Köderfischer,

von der Nackenköderung hab ich auch schon einiges gelesen. Der soll sich dann noch besser bewegen. Probiert hab ichs aber bis dato noch nicht. Wo genau wird der Aal bei der Nackenköderung angeködert (direkt hinter dem Kopf, weiter hinten)??
Ich fische in heimischen Gewässern auch am liebsten mit Tauwurmbündel, aber die Ungewissheit, ob nicht die Kleinen alles runterknabbern, ist halt immer dabei und in der Nacht dürfen wir nicht mehr die Bojen kontrollieren.

lg
Pogu


----------



## köderfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi,
also der Haken wird ganz eben durch die Haut gestochen, nicht so tief ins Fleisch gehen und das ganze eigentlich wie du sagst direkt hinter dem Kopf. Ist ja schwer zu definieren wo genau der Kopf aufhört beim Aal|supergri..
Aber du weisst schon wo. halt ein zwei cm hinter den augen als grobe richtung.
Das klappt wunderbar.
Gruß


----------



## Scheinriese (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@köderfischer

als unbeteiligter solltest du dich zum thema "denken" lieber nicht äussern und evtl. mal lesen lernen , von "mörder" war nie die rede

bei dir passt mein thailand-kommentar wahrscheinlich wirklich


----------



## köderfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hallo Sch***riese!

Übrigens nachträglich willkommen im Board. Leute von deiner Sorte sind hier immer willkommen, aber ich empfehle Dir auch mal das "MeinLebenist*******unddeshalbgeheichallenschweraufdenSack" Forum.
Du musst dich ja in Thailand einschlägig auskennen wenn du hier Leuten solche Sachen unterstellst. Mein Posting war übrigens nicht ausdrücklich gegen dich gerichtet, aber deine Antwort bestätigt nur das du doch gut ins Schema passt.
Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend herausfinden wen du als nächstes beleidigen könntest. Wenn du was gegen die Fischerei mit lebendem Köderfisch hast, was hier ja auch verboten ist (da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht!), dann behalte das bitte für dich oder mache einen extra Thread auf in dem man rumheulen kann wie schlimm das ganze ist. ABER in manchen Ländern (ganz böse Schurkenstaaten!) ist das noch erlaubt und deshalb darf man ruhigens gewissens auf solche Fragen antworten.
Gruß


----------



## Scheinriese (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@köderpisser

warum sollte ich es für mich behalten, du lässt deinen müll ja auch hier ab

und da du genau zu wissen scheinst warum ich thailand erwähnt habe . . .

vielleicht solltest du mal nach ruanda, lebende gorillababys sind bestimmt ein ganz toller 

wallerköder

viel spaß weiterhin beim S.cheiße labern und sich selbst unheimlich toll finden

(ätzender job aber einer musses ja machen)

es war übrigens in KEINEM beitrag (ausser deinem. . .) von mördern die rede, wie gesagt , wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

So Jungs, nu reichts aber!!!!!!!!
Entweder die persönliche Anmache (egal wer angefangen hat, egal wer recht hat, egal wer cleverer ist oder eben auch nicht) hört auf oder es hagelt hier Verwarnungen.

Ihr tauscht entweder hier in vernünftigem Ton Argumente aus oder seid hier fehl am Platz!


----------



## köderfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Danke für den Tip!
Scheinst ja doch was vom angeln zu verstehen|supergri
Will hier jetzt nicht sinnlos rumdiskutieren. Mach du wie du willst und ich kenne 
einen der macht es so wie er will:m
Friede sei mit Dir


----------



## bodenseepeter (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Amen!


----------



## köderfischer (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Und Friede sei auch mit mir
@Thomas
Sorry, jetzt ist Schluß aber ich konnte nicht anders


----------



## Scheinriese (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@Thomas

hast ja recht,aber ein wenig aufregung iss ab und zu ganz gut für den blutdruck 

@köderfischer

schönes leben noch und trotzdem 

Petri Heil 

(aber eben nach möglichkeit ohne lebende köderfische )


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Sind das hier wieder mal die Auswirkungen des altbekannten "Sommerlochs" ?
COOL BLEIBEN ! ! !


----------



## Logo (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

hab mir die Streitereien hier nicht groß durchgelesen.
aber lebenden Aal als Köder zu verwenden finde ich echt mau 
hier im Forum kommen Bedenken auf von wegen -nicht waidgerecht- wenn es darum geht Powerbait mit Drilling auf Forellen zu schleppen 
und dann kommt ein anderer Boardie um die Ecke und schmeisst den nächst-besten Aal ins Wasser um Waller zu fangen#d


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ All
Erneut möchte ich darum bitten,das dies ein sachlicher Austausch an Informationen bleibt.
Andere Länder,andere Sitten,lebender Aal ist und bleibt in D verboten.
Gut,aber in anderen Ländern nicht,daher meine Frage.

Der  STF


----------



## posengucker (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@Seeteufelfreund,

genau so seh ich das auch. 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Habe heute von einem " Fachmann " erfahren,das die meisten seiner Angriffe auf den Aal von der Kopfseite herkamen,kann das sein.?
Ich denke mir bei dem Maul ,das ein Wels hat,schluckt er eh den ganzen Aal.

Der   STF


----------



## köderfischer (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hi, 
also dem kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen. Der Waller "pfeift" sich sein Opfer eigentlich am Stück rein, der Sog ist nicht zu verachten. Ich wusste auch mal wieviel aber ich will jetzt nichts falsches sagen wieviel Druck das war.
Bei uns in der Ecke angeln eigentlich recht viele auf Wels, und jeden den ich kenne der schlägt auch sofort an beim Biss da der Köder eigentlich schlagartig komplett eingesaugt wird.
Es gibt eine Internetseite, ich glaube eine Französische, hab den Link grad nicht zur Hand, da ist gefilmt worden mit Unterwassercam wie mehrere Waller den Köderfisch direkt unter dem Boot einsaugen. Da ist eine 30cm Barbe in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde verschwunden im WElsmaul, und ein Aal ist ja nch "flexibler" also noch einfacher einzusaugen.
Ich schau nochmal nach, ist echt interessant das Video.
Gruß


----------



## Kev111 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine Internetseite, ich glaube eine Französische, hab den Link grad nicht zur Hand, da ist gefilmt worden mit Unterwassercam wie mehrere Waller den Köderfisch direkt unter dem Boot einsaugen. Da ist eine 30cm Barbe in einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde verschwunden im WElsmaul, und ein Aal ist ja nch "flexibler" also noch einfacher einzusaugen.



Ich glaube du meinst das Video "iron_underwater_attacks.wmv" auf http://xvella.free.fr/videos/videos-eng.php , ein direkter Link zu dem Video ist leider nicht erlaubt.
Wirklich sehr spektakuläres Video!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

Hallo an Alle !

@Scheinriese: Ich finde Du solltest einmal Deine doch etwas unverrückbare Meinug, vielleicht nicht umbedingt im Speziellen wenn doch sehr ratsam im Allgemeinen überdenken. Vorrausgesetzt du legst wert darauf mit dem was Du von Dir gibst *hier* ernst genommen zu werden.Von wegen nur weil es woanderst erlaubt ist, ist es immer noch unrecht weil es bei uns verboten ist. Völliger Quatsch!! *Die BRD und Ihre Gesetze sind (glücklicherweise) nicht für den Rest der Welt das Maß aller Dinge*.Das haben einige unserer Vorfahren schon einmal versucht, und ich denke wir wissen alle wie die Geschichte ausging. Wenn bei uns ein 15 jähriger einen Mofaführerschein machen muß und dann mit Helmpflicht 25km/h schnell über den Asphalt zuckeln darf ist das unsere Sache. In Frankreich fahren die Kiddis mit "Mofas" in der Gegend rum, die hier noch nicht mal als 80er zugelassen werden würden mit bis zu 115ccm etc. Und zwar ohne Mofaführerschleim und Helmpflicht. Sind das Verbrecher? Und die Franzosen (Angler) sind auch alle Unmoralisch und kriminell weil sie ohne strafrechtliche Verfolgung mit lebenden Köfis angeln?
Und die Holländer eine verkiffte Horde abartiger Aalquäler um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen. Aber nur Du und Deine Bekannten, Ihr seid die letzte deutsche Bastion aufrechter und tugendhafter Menschlichkeit? Weil Deutschland ja auch soo gut und ordentlich ist oder wie?
Also Bitte!! Denk mal drüber nach. Wenn Du eine Diskussion über lebende Köfis führen möchtest, kannst Du ja einen Thread darüber eröffnen und mit den Leuten diskutieren die das möchten. Aber einfach irgendwo reinplatzen und den Moralapostel spielen und sich dann auch noch in der Wortwahl vergreifen vergreifen ist ja wohl das letzte , oder?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ All
Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern,aber bitte,wir wollen hier beim Thema bleiben.
Jegliche verbalen Angriffe oder Äußerungen bitte aussen vor halten ( PN genügt ).
Bitte dies in Zukunft zu beachten,Danke.

Der  STF


----------



## köderfischer (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aal als Wallerköder,lebend,im ganzen,oder als Kebab,an Pose oder Grund ???*

@ kev111

Genau das Video meinte ich!

Sehr nett anzusehen..


----------

